# Pictures of my guitars



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, I think I figured away to post pictures, let me know what you think, they are all homemade, the tele in the second picture is with pickups I handwound.
Cheers
IronMan









[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow. Spectacular. You guys who make your own instruments always amaze me. They look great.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

IronMan very,very nice. Were these built from a Warmoth-type parts store?
I'm really itching for a Telecaster. I've been thinking of bolting an old Strat
neck on either a ready to go Tele body or maybe putting one together from
scratch. I'm a bit challenged space wise, so the ready to go appeals to me.
On the other hand it won't be as much fun or much of a learning oportunity if
I go that route.

Cheers.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello Rugburn,\

No its all made from scratch, except for the necks on the Fenders I got tired of making them, and the mighty mite necks were a good price. But I am working making it easier for me to build necks.If ever you want to make a Tele body its quite easy ( When you got the tools ) if ever you want a body at a fair price let me know I may be able to help. Thank you for the kind comments.
Cheers
IronMan


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Bonjour IronMan. I love playing guitar and I used to help friends with their
acoustic guitars. I've staightened necks and glued down lifting bridges, but
that's about all. I'm a tube amp guy. I recently went to a night class at college for a circuit repair and advanced hand soldering course. I'm still in the
learning process, but it's a lot of fun. My mom lives in Montreal (Marché Jean-
Talons) so we visit about once a year. I was born in Sherbrooke. Anyway, I
would love to talk about a Tele project. Just let me know the best way to talk about this with you. Again very nice work. 

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's the scoop on the strat? Walnut?


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello ,
Yes it is a 2 piece black Walnut strat with a hand rubbed tung oil finish. 2 Dimarzio single coils, and a Seymoor Duncan stack Jeff Beck. I am presently working on another Strat, Swamp Ash, nitro finish, Rosewood 4 ply all wood pickguard. 3 single coils hand wound pups. The Walnut Strat has amazing sustain, beautiful to look at, great tone, a charm to play what else can a guy ask for ? especially when he made it from scratch? I dont have any videos of it yet, however I do have some of my son playing with the Tele with the hand wound pups yu can hear them here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNazFFIvFzo&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpgE5XoXFBs&feature=channel

Cheers


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*pics of guitar*

Wow,a lot of talent in that familly.You must be proud of your son.Quite a guitarist.Also very nice work on those home made jobies.Impressive paint jobs.Do you do your own refinishing also?:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So you made the Gibson style neck too? Very nice. I know what you mean when you say you tire of making them. It can be a bit over whelming. Especially without all the correct tools.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jean....Very nice looking guitars...I have not made an electric guitar yet but intend to some day so I need to keep on the good side of you electric guys to get a few pointers....:smile:. I build acoustics and have been doing so now for the last three years....Totally addicted and I love the neck carving most of all.....Well ok....I love getting money for them first....Keep in touch....Larry


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes , I do all the finishing, I use a Iwata airbrush for the bursts, and a HVLP system for the Nitro finishes In my younger days I worked as a furniture refinisher for 2 years. thanks , I am proud of my son I am working on a Gibson eh 150 lap steel for him, so he can play some more PINk Floyd. I have to get my a$$ in gear and get the mother of pearl inlays done on it before I do anything else....

Cheers


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> So you made the Gibson style neck too? Very nice. I know what you mean when you say you tire of making them. It can be a bit over whelming. Especially without all the correct tools.


Well I am working on that, amongts other things I am working on patterns so that I can use my wood shaper to rough out the necks and save time, I got the radius, thing going ok, THe next time I make Fender necks it will be at least 6 at a time, it makes it easier to do. I have a well equiped workshop in my garage, + 35 years of tool hoarding ;o) The only thing missing is time.....

have a nice day


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Lab123 said:


> Welcome to the forum Jean....Very nice looking guitars...I have not made an electric guitar yet but intend to some day so I need to keep on the good side of you electric guys to get a few pointers....:smile:. I build acoustics and have been doing so now for the last three years....Totally addicted and I love the neck carving most of all.....Well ok....I love getting money for them first....Keep in touch....Larry


LOL I will trade you I want to build an semi acoustic one of these days I got the Benedetto archtop plans just have not got the time....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Well I am working on that, amongts other things I am working on patterns so that I can use my wood shaper to rough out the necks and save time, I got the radius, thing going ok, THe next time I make Fender necks it will be at least 6 at a time, it makes it easier to do. I have a well equiped workshop in my garage, + 35 years of tool hoarding ;o) The only thing missing is time.....
> 
> have a nice day


Oh for a big belt sander and thickness sander.... but I have run out of room. I also want to make a few guitars not a guitar factory. I built four necks last year and raduised them by hand .... that was a big learning curve.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=14235


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Oh for a big belt sander and thickness sander.... but I have run out of room. I also want to make a few guitars not a guitar factory. I built four necks last year and raduised them by hand .... that was a big learning curve.
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=14235


Very nice work, really impressed. I dont want to have a factory either but I need to save time, I have way too many hobbies to satisfy. I need to be able the bulk of the work done by machines and the finishing touches by hand. I have got 6 guitars that I am working on right now and they are for personal use, getting older means getting wiser ;o) sometimes...here is the list

Eh 150 lap steel
Gibson SG home made pups
Strat swamp ash with home made pups
Tele Deluxe swap ash with home made pups
northern ash semi hollow thinline
northern ash semi hollow deluxe with graphics

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Very nice work, really impressed. I dont want to have a factory either but I need to save time, I have way too many hobbies to satisfy. I need to be able the bulk of the work done by machines and the finishing touches by hand. I have got 6 guitars that I am working on right now and they are for personal use, getting older means getting wiser ;o) sometimes...here is the list
> 
> Eh 150 lap steel
> Gibson SG home made pups
> ...


Yeah wiser??? You are going to have to build an addition for all those guitars, I ran out of room after this one. 
http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=18664


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice. :smile:

The strat really inspired me.......I scored a peice of white walnut a while back that I've got glued up into a blank ready to go, just can't decide what shape (LP/strat/tele/jag) to make it.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Very nice. :smile:
> 
> The strat really inspired me.......I scored a peice of white walnut a while back that I've got glued up into a blank ready to go, just can't decide what shape (LP/strat/tele/jag) to make it.


Well just do like I did, choose one style, when it made you go for another style you like !!! you do however end up with a lot of guitars!! Good luck if you need any help let me know.
PS> What is white walnut? butternut? sorry never heard of it ;o)

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

IronMan said:


> PS> What is white walnut? butternut? sorry never heard of it ;o)
> 
> Cheers


I am hoping it's not sapwood.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Well just do like I did, choose one style, when it made you go for another style you like !!! you do however end up with a lot of guitars!! Good luck if you need any help let me know.
> PS> What is white walnut? butternut? sorry never heard of it ;o)
> 
> Cheers


Oh, I've got lots of guitars already......20+ kqoct

White walnut was hot for cabinets in the late 70's.......to tell you the truth I'm not sure what it is, that's what I know it as. It's got more grain that butternut, looks like black walnut only a shade lighter in colour.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It is butternut ... I did a search


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, so I scored this real nice piece of Butternut a while back........lol


"the day you stop learning is the day you die"


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice playing by your son. That Tele sounds great. Those pickups sound
like they're heavilly wound. Man.where did you learn to make youre own pickups there's a real art to that. The sustain and vocal quality makes me think of Roy Buchanan. Maybe share this guy with your son. I love his playing
He definitely earned the title "Telemaster" in his all too short life.



http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=isImiXhCosk&feature=related

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=FMcjPZgK9GM


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> It is butternut ... I did a search


Butternut has beautiful grain, easy to work. Pretty much the same the density has Alder in the 25 to 30 range, I have one that I made for my kids when they were young i will take a pic and post it sometime this week end too busy in the garage making dust now :O) 

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> He definitely earned the title "Telemaster" in his all too short life.
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=FMcjPZgK9GM


Nothing like a Tele and a Super Reverb. Times have changed though. You ain't puttin a beer on a B3 don't matter who you are !!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice guitars.

there's something about a Walnut Strat--especially with a black pickguard--that just looks so right.

And I find single coils work better on Walnut than humbuckers.
Normally I prefer humbuckers.

If you make any more, I'd like to see them.


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

zontar said:


> Nice guitars.
> 
> there's something about a Walnut Strat--especially with a black pickguard--that just looks so right.
> 
> ...


I tried so many different pickguards on that Strat, a white and then a black mother of toilet seat, plain white. they were ok, but not great like the black. Ive been thinking of making a Walnut Tele, to give it compagny ;o) thanks for the compliment, nice to know your work is ok.:smilie_flagge17:


----------

